# URGENT Troy-Bilt Storm 9528 snowblower - leaking fluid



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Got a ton of snow coming down and my snowblower is acting up bad. It's been having intermittent problems where the wheels won't freewheel when the drive lever is released. Now it's becoming less intermittent. And, now I think there is a reddish fluid leaking from it somewhere - transmission or differential fluid of some sort? My dealer is closed till Monday and I got a ton of driveways to clear tomorrow. Anyone know where to look?

Thanks!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it hydro drive or gear drive? I know my hydro walkbehind lawnmower leaks red hydraulic fluid, because it needs fixing.


----------

